# big difference between beretta m9 and beretta 92fs?



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

i'm going to buy a hand gun within the next week or so and I've gone from wanting a glock (g17 or g19, 9mm) to a Beretta. My friend has one that he's only put a few hundred rounds through it. It's a Beretta 92fs (9mm) for $500 cash. 

I've been looking in the local shop we have in California and you can get a Beretta m9 for $580 after rebate, or the 92fs for $550 after rebate.

What's the difference in the m9 and 92fs? Any guidance and recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

they are basically the same except the sights

M9
A. Distinctive military style markings: on various components
closely replicate those of the U. S. Armed Forces
M9 pistols.
B. Unique M9-prefixed serial number: (M9-xxxxxx) sets
this configuration apart from the other 92 series pistols.
C. “Dot-and-Post” sight system: clones that of the M9.

BERETTA U.S.A. RELIABILITY AND DURABILITY STATISTICS FOR THE BERETTA 9mm PISTOL.
• The average reliability of all M9 pistols tested at Beretta U.S.A. is 17,500 rounds without a stoppage. 
• During one test of twelve pistols fired at Beretta U.S.A. before Army supervision, Beretta-made M9 pistols shot 168,000 rounds without a single malfunction. 
• The Beretta 9mm pistol was the most reliable of all pistols tested in the 1984 competition which resulted in the award of the M9 contract to Beretta. 
• Two-thirds of all M9 pistols endurance tested at Beretta U.S.A. fired 5,000 rounds without a single mal function or, at most, with only one malfunction. 
• The average durability of Beretta M9 slides is over 35,000 rounds, the point at which U.S. Army testing ceases. 
• The average durability of M9 frames is over 30,000 rounds. The average durability of M9 locking blocks is 22,000 rounds.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

If you Wikepedia these firearms, you will get a lot of info.......when younger, I shot just revolvers off and on...the first semi auto I ever fired was a 92fs..........along time ago....since then, I have owned 4 of them, 2 inox, 2 Brunion.......I have moved up to the 96...I like .40 cal....after firing many firearms, I always go back to Beretta's....I like the way the grip angle, and feel, is....I like the ease of maintenance, I like the balance, I like the trigger...the sights could use some improvement, the recoil feel is smooth. For the money, IMHO, still the best firearm(handgun) being made today. So far.....


TheLAGuy said:


> i'm going to buy a hand gun within the next week or so and I've gone from wanting a glock (g17 or g19, 9mm) to a Beretta. My friend has one that he's only put a few hundred rounds through it. It's a Beretta 92fs (9mm) for $500 cash.
> 
> I've been looking in the local shop we have in California and you can get a Beretta m9 for $580 after rebate, or the 92fs for $550 after rebate.
> 
> What's the difference in the m9 and 92fs? Any guidance and recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

See this thread:

*http://www.handgunforum.net/beretta/29498-difference-between-m9-92fs.html*


----------

